# Cockapoo with torn ACL



## aidan_slatz133 (Apr 27, 2021)

Two days ago my cockapoo Archie suffered a torn ACL after jumping down too many stairs in pursuit of another dog. We brought him to the vet and they told us that it is just a matter of time until the other hind leg goes as well, and told us how expensive both surgeries would be. Archie is only 4 years old and we don't know what to do about it because we cannot afford the expensive surgery, and my parents are even considering adoption. While he could drive us all crazy due to his lack of training and anxious nature, he would surely be missed and we would like to avoid that route if possible. Has anyone else had a similar experience? If so, what was the alternative for surgery? I appreciate any and all responses.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It depends if it is a partial or full tear whether non surgical methods can work. Alternatives to Surgery for Ligament Injuries in Dogs - Whole Dog Journal

Sounds like more research needed and then decisions to be made - can you borrow the money for surgery if that is the best option for your dog?


----------

